# ¿Algun circuito de un sintetizador simple?



## dios (Ene 1, 2011)

Hola me acabo de registrar y tenia una duda sobre hacer un sintetizador simple, desde que me puse a investigar sobre estos "extraños" instrumentos electrónicos como theremins y sintetizadores me dieron ganas de hacer uno así que quería preguntarles si conocían algún circuito de un sintetizador medianamente simple, algo como esto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt30Nwtb04A
o quizás un poco mas simple. 

Desde ya gracias y no puedo creer que no haya estado este nick ya elegido


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 1, 2011)

Bueno, hago como si estuviera hablando conmigo: lo más fácil como para empezar, es un oscilador, y si buscás en el foro, vas a ver varios diseños, oscilador de audio.


----------



## dios (Ene 1, 2011)

escuche la charla que estabas teniendo con vos mismo y eh.. creo que vos no estas buscando un circuito tan simple queres uno con un circuito integrado que ahorre espacio algo como esto 



  no un inyector de señales de 2 pesos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 1, 2011)

Uhm sigo hablando en voz alta: si lo quisiera hacer bien, buscaría datos de algo así como XR2206 en el google, es un oscilador, no de 2 pesos, de baja distorsión, con salida sinusoidal, triangular o cuadrada a elección con rango desde algo así como 1 Hz hasta 100 KHz o más. Uno por cada tecla y voilá!


----------



## dios (Ene 1, 2011)

Tenes serios problemas de charla escuche todo chabon, ok creo que encontraste lo que necesitabas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 1, 2011)

Deberé cuidar más mis pensamientos para que no se escuchen cham bum.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 1, 2011)

Lo que me parece ver ahí es:
- Un VCO (oscilador ontrolado por tensión) que genere una sinusoide de frecuencia controlable. Un puente Wien puede andar bien;
- Un segundo VCO que genere ondas cuadradas y triangulares juntas, con periodos también controlables. hay un circuito que consiste en un integrador, el cual ataca un comparador con histéresis y este a su vez ataca a la entrada del integrador: son un par de operacionales y unos pocos componentes discretos;
- LFO creo que es un mezclador de frecuencias (me refiero a los multiplicadores de frecuencia, como por ejemplo el LM1496/1596, basados en la celda de Gilbert; no a los sumadores de señales de audio);
- Los pulsadores, que seguramente accionen unos biestables (o flip-flops);
- El control de volumen, llaves y demas. 

Salud!

PD: acá se están mencionadas las funciones, pero dicen algo diferente:http://propan-productos.webs.com/Minisintetizador.htm


----------



## dios (Ene 2, 2011)

Buenísimo voy a ver si me pongo a diseñar el circuito, gracias ;D


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 2, 2011)

Dios, una pregunta. Vos lo vas a usar así sólo, o es para ponerle efecto a la voz, o a algún instrumento?


----------



## dios (Ene 2, 2011)

No no por ahora solo, porque tenes alguna idea copada?


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 2, 2011)

yo comence la construcción de un organo por pulsadores. Más que na, para que mis alumnos saquen un do, re, mi... etc.

Lo digo porque en el diseño aparece un 555 con el que puedes sacar también una onda cuadrada y controlar la frecuencia con un trimmer.

Te pongo la imagen si te interesa.


----------



## dios (Ene 2, 2011)

Si si por supuesto que me interesa 

Ah!, me hiciste acordar ya habia encontrado un circuito que usaba ese CI quizás haga algo como eso.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 2, 2011)

Qué, entonces para un teclado hay que hacer un circuito de esos para cada tecla y asignarle una frecuencia a cada uno para que suene en Do, Re, Mi, etc? No hay algún integrado que maneje más teclas juntas?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 2, 2011)

con el vco le colocas una resistencia a cada tecla y ya tienes teclado, y al 555 lo mismo pero con la resistenca del disparo


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 3, 2011)

Este es el circuito que tengo yo.


----------



## dios (Ene 3, 2011)

Que interesante no se me había ocurrido lo de que se consiguen diferentes notas cambiando la resistencia de los pulsadores jeje


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 3, 2011)

Pero no pretendas hacer acordes polifónicos por que va a sonar cualquier verdura.


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 3, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Pero no pretendas hacer acordes polifónicos por que va a sonar cualquier verdura.



Ya probastes este circuito???
Y que es eso de verdura


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 3, 2011)

radioFM dijo:


> Ya probastes este circuito???


Si, hace muchos años...era un 555 con varios pulsadores que activaban una entre varias resistencias....muy parecido a lo postearon.


radioFM dijo:


> Y que es eso de verdura


Una forma argentina de decir "cualquier cosa" => cualquier verdura....solo un regionalismo


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 3, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Si, hace muchos años...era un 555 con varios pulsadores que activaban una entre varias resistencias....muy parecido a lo postearon.



J*****r, cuando unos van otros vienen.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

Esto es solo una idea, pero creo que vale la pena probarlo.
El integrado que usé tiene 6 puertas, yo solo puse 2 a modo de ejemplo, conectando las 6 ya tiene 6 notas y cada una independiente, con esto digo que se podría hacer un acorde.
Poniendo 2 integrados, ya serían 12 notas


----------



## dios (Jun 23, 2011)

Muy bueno che gracias, voy a poder decir que hice un sintetizador mas complejo que el minimoog que no es polifonico jaj (si ya se que tarde 5 meses en responder)


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2011)

> Deberé cuidar más mis pensamientos para que no se escuchen cham bum.



Asu.... yo seré psíquico, médium, telepata o que se yo....

pero tambien escuche tooooda la charla... 

interesante el aparatito por ahi vi uno que se controla con luz(fotoresistencias)... esta vaciado!!!(chistoso)


----------



## dios (Jun 27, 2011)

jaja si algunos los llaman "theremins opticos" son simpaticones


----------

